# *Cheap/free London!



## Cloo (Sep 23, 2003)

*Cheap/free London!*

Seeing as my beloved is shortly to become a full-time Master’s student and therefore will be chronically skint for the next 12 months, I was wondering if people had any recommendations for free or cheap stuff to do in London, ‘cos I’m not bloody well paying for him (well, not all the time, anyway ).

Obviously there’s the big free-entry museums, but what other stuff do you recommend to do for little or no money (_outside_ the bedroom, you dirty-minded people!). Any good cinema/theatre ticket schemes for students or the general public, for example? Or websites that are good for info on free stuff or providing special offers?

PS, mods – if people come up with good stuff could this potentially be a sticky? Might make a good resource for the many poor and destitute urbanites out there.


----------



## gsv (Sep 23, 2003)

*Cheap/free London!*



> _Originally posted by Cloo _
> *Seeing as my beloved ... will be chronically skint for the next 12 months...*


What, as opposed to the _last_ 12 months? 

I'm sure he can find you some free entertainment in Islington / Walthamstow!


----------



## Naiib (Sep 23, 2003)

Here you go lovey....hope this is helpful

http://www.bbc.co.uk/london/whereyoulive/free/index.shtml


----------



## grasshopper (Sep 23, 2003)

Cloo - I'm fairly sure you can get free tickets to be part of an audience at various TV and Radio progs.  Radio 4 shows such as "the News Quiz" and "Just a Minute" for eg.

Not sure how to go about obtaining them tho.  In my case the cost of transport to London outweighs the benefits of a freebie


----------



## Hollis (Sep 23, 2003)

This is the site you want:

http://www.londonfreelist.com

Cloo - if you're a bit busy, I don't mind putting together an itinery for gsv.. I thought we could start him off on abit of tea dancing..followed by some Sunday morning car booting.. you can pick up allsorts of cheap stuff there - some of it in quite good condition.


----------



## mrmule (Sep 23, 2003)

its small and you have to share.. great view and security.


----------



## grasshopper (Sep 23, 2003)

When you're ultra-skint, a walk in Epping forest with a bag of sarnies and a thermos is good in the Winter (or anytime of year, although may wish to swap the thermos for a couple of tinnies in the hotter weather  )

Epping Forest - beautiful place  

And depending upon where you are in Walthy, could be a mere stonesthrow away.  Good for edible mushrooms in the Autumn too if you fancy adopting a new hobby and cutting down on food bills.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks for the link, Hollis - I knew there must be something of that ilk.

I'm not too far from Epping Forest actually - I intended to get round to going there this summer, but never quite managed!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2003)

epping forest is worth the trip...lovely place...

and what about the marshes?....walthamstow/hackney...a little oasis in the city


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 26, 2003)

maybe we need an urbanites in epping forest day out sometime... that'd be cool.  says the lazy git who can smell the forest from his living room...


----------



## ScallyWag II (Sep 29, 2003)

Yep Epping Forest is a lovely place to go.  You can wander around for ages, very peaceful  

East end markets on a Sunday... fucking great for using up the hours!

Also, that freebie paper you can get on the tube sometimes has a bit near the middle that tells you about free stuff happening in London that day.  Mostly it's seems to be central London but maybe worth checking out.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Walking undiscovered parts of London is great and free, and yep Epping Forest is good. I recommend buying a couple of books by Andrew Duncan, he gives really detailed walk and direction information and includes local history / events etc as you go around. 

I have his Notorious London book and the east end walk is recommended and quite creepy in places. 

disco dave 2000 >>>>>>>>><<<<<<<


----------



## mango5 (Oct 10, 2003)

Try How to enjoy London   or London for Less  and London for Free  and of course the London Free List mentioned earlier is great

There's lots of repetition but they'll get you started.  Enjoy


----------



## BEARBOT (Oct 11, 2003)

on a related topic to what disco dave said..check yr LIBRARY for walking london books...andrew duncans are very good, there are also 2 published by time out which have interesting themes/loads of esoteric info on london/literary/artisitc/social/history and culture.also there are the 2 london loop books, one inner and one outer..takes you in a nice circle around london..a zone 3/4 one and a zone 5/6..nice day out for the price of a travel card!
i never thought id enjoy this kind of thing(exercise) but now im mildly hooked on it...enjoy!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 11, 2003)

*hmmmmm*

the women's librarys cool.. a free exhibition its on suffrage and they have guided tours and cheap talks an stuff
its nr Aldgate East Station


----------



## Smølfine (Oct 25, 2003)

If you want to do slightly serious stuff you could go to a public lecture at the LSE - if you are a bit of a nerd that is  

http://www.lse.ac.uk/events/ 

I've been to hear Naomi Klein and Richard Stallman (GNU project), and Richard Dawkins was there a couple of weeks back.


----------



## deano (Oct 29, 2003)

there's always the Royal Academy of Music or Guildhall Music and Arts School...check londonfreelists.com., I think.


----------



## jdaviescoates (Nov 18, 2003)

*canal*

more of a spring / summer activity, but walking / cycling along london's canal is always a pleasurable and welcome retreat from the city.

Head east down regents canal and then turn left after victoria park to get to the river lea.  From there you can now north for miles.

I would recommend getting off the river near leytonstone and checking out the excellent http://491gallery.org - in fact the growing network of Social Centres around London have lots of very good and free / cheap events to go to.

Peace,

Josef.


----------



## sarcastic food (Nov 21, 2003)

That's a good site jdaviescoates


----------



## jdaviescoates (Nov 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sarcastic food _
> *That's a good site jdaviescoates *



(/shameless self promotion)

It is, isn't it.  

Loads more good sites can be found via my own site http://www.uniteddiversity.com

Peace,

Josef.


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 16, 2004)

are not most/all museums free? ditto the national gallery?


----------



## Nixon (Jan 19, 2004)

epping forest is nice but ... im not a fan of haunted places.bike riding in crystal palace from the mast down to penge .Thats good in the summer.Of kite flying in Blackheath? There is meant to be a little guitar like concert in blackheath halls every sunday.free i think.


----------



## kait (Apr 13, 2004)

Walks along the Grand Union canal. Find the route that leads to camden lock


----------



## Louloubelle (May 10, 2004)

for women hampstead heath ladies pond is just sublime
you can sunbathe topless, swim in a natural pond with fish in it and watch moorhens and ducks swimming around
here's some photos (more later) 

http://www.pbase.com/louloubelle/hampstead_heath_&page=all


----------



## Louloubelle (May 10, 2004)

get on the emailing list for art galleries
www.eyestorm.com is good
you get occasional invites to exhibitions, usually sponsored by drinks companies, where you get lots of free drinks and cocktails while checking out cool art.


----------



## Cloo (May 26, 2004)

Cool! Have joined up.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 1, 2004)

here's another one for ya
not just London, but all over the UK you get to see films free, see them before most other people and you get paid for it.  
more here:

http://www.cinecheck.com/


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 17, 2004)

might be of interest to some
http://209.61.226.18/Site/


----------



## easy g (Jul 2, 2004)

you used either of those Louloubelle? especially the cinecheck thing?


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 2, 2004)

easy g said:
			
		

> you used either of those Louloubelle? especially the cinecheck thing?



I registered with cinecheck 4 months ago and get an email about once a month with assignments at cinemas accross the UK on it.

I got the first one with a cinema near me about 3 days ago, it was to go and see shrek 2, on Friday or Saturday night but I'm at an all day festie at the weekend so can't make it.

You can take up as many or few assignments as you like and once you register you get the phone numbers of people who give advice to first timers re what exactly you need to do to get paid.

It's free to join so you have nothing to lose.


----------



## rampART (Jul 18, 2004)

*Free stuff and social centres*

There are a bunch of autonomous social centres around london which are run by volunteers on a no-commerical basis and have many different political and cultural events going on which are all free or by donation. 

you can go to regular free cinema nights (every wednesday from 8pm at the rampART for example)

or get cheap meals by donation from cafe nights

or get involved in something creative like screen printing t'shirts

or go to a jam session, gig or benefit night

Look on indymedia to find out more, or check out the websites of specific projects (ours is www.rampart.co.nr). Some of these places have mailing lists which you can join to hear about coming events. (subscribe to the rampART list by visiting http://lists.riseup.net/www/subrequest/rampart )

If you have a event or activity you'd like to put on, these spaces may provide a possible venue for free so get in touch.

--
rampART centre
15-17 Rampart Street, London E1 2LA
www.rampart.co.nr


----------



## the B (Jul 28, 2004)

Has anyone else used cinecheck then? 

I'm registering now anyway after browsing this thread...


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 28, 2004)

Go to ciao.co.uk and see differing opinions of it. It'll probably be up your street. You could take you-know-who!


----------



## Brainaddict (Sep 29, 2004)

list of free lectures here, not all of which are victorian:

http://www.victorianresearch.org/lectures.html


----------



## Brainaddict (Sep 29, 2004)

Be sure not to miss this:
British Tunnel Society Tunnel Lining Design Guide


----------



## marco mark (Mar 12, 2005)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> Be sure not to miss this:
> British Tunnel Society Tunnel Lining Design Guide




Venue ?  Date & Time ?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 12, 2005)

BA posted that 6 months ago mate..


----------



## Misformer (Mar 20, 2005)

*Average weekly spending?*

I'm planning to come to London to live for a bit this year - and was wondering what people's views on how much it would cost on average per week - to spend on food, one or two nights out in town, plus public transport/ broadband?
Also any suggested areas for a creative type to find a place to rent that's close to all amenities and has some vibe outside of the usual tourist places?


----------



## MarkMc (Apr 13, 2005)

Well being a student you'll properly want to see a nice theater show here and there? In my last visit to London I found www.broadwaybox.com/london which is a nice site for discount codes to many West End shows. 
I know the TKTS are a bit cheaper but as a student, I'm sure you'll want the save the Q time.

B.T.W - There are great tips in this thread. 
I'll be sure to visit it before my next London Visit


----------



## Bob (Jun 12, 2005)

Get a tour of Parliament for free:

http://www.parliament.uk/directories/hcio/tours.cfm


----------



## giliadams (Jun 14, 2005)

*Free things to do in London*

There is the South Bank for music and culture.  Most days there is free music in the foyer - music from all over the world.  In the summer, there is a festival that lasts for a month or so with musicians and performers playing and performing both inside the Festival Hall and outside on the terraces.  

You can even dance if the mood takes you, but people are a bit inhibited and it takes a bit to get them moving. 

Have a look at their web site or go along and pick up a brochure.  They also have an exhibition area for different types of art which is free to look at.

In the summer, there are lots of street festivals and jazz festivals.

The art galleries sometimes have free events.

Once you get going, you will find that there is so much to do that you can't fit it all in.






			
				Cloo said:
			
		

> Seeing as my beloved is shortly to become a full-time Master’s student and therefore will be chronically skint for the next 12 months, I was wondering if people had any recommendations for free or cheap stuff to do in London, ‘cos I’m not bloody well paying for him (well, not all the time, anyway ).
> 
> Obviously there’s the big free-entry museums, but what other stuff do you recommend to do for little or no money (_outside_ the bedroom, you dirty-minded people!). Any good cinema/theatre ticket schemes for students or the general public, for example? Or websites that are good for info on free stuff or providing special offers?
> 
> PS, mods – if people come up with good stuff could this potentially be a sticky? Might make a good resource for the many poor and destitute urbanites out there.


----------



## Bristly Pioneer (Jul 12, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

Limehouse Town Hall (Space HIjackers HQ amongst many other things) is having an open day this weekend 16th & 17th July.

Admission is FREE, plus a FREE BUFFET LUNCH and FREE prize drawer!!!!

This is to show the public all of the wonderful things that people get up to in the building, there will be websites and displays of peoples work plus a variety of stalls and activities

activities include:

--------------
Urban Letterboxing - The Space Hijackers
http://www2.spacehijackers.org/letterboxing

Urban Letterboxing is a old english pastime where you hide secret boxes all over the city and leave clues and riddles for people to search them out. We will have a stall where you can make boxes or search for clues etc.


--------------
Local History Walk - Helen (Agent Ladybird)

Take yourself on a tour with this facinating amble around Limehouse old and new, looking at the development and seedy past of the area.

--------------
Textile Workshops - Stitches In Time
Add a stitch to "Mapping the Past and Present" plus badge making

--------------
Make Do And Mend - Primal Pictures
A special film screening exploring the lives of East Londoners

--------------
Local History talk and Performance - Creative Week
The life and times of Robert Wedderburn and hte East London Docks


LIMEHOUSE TOWN HALL
646 COMMERCIAL ROAD
LONDON
E14 7HA

DLR - LIMEHOUSE
BUS 15, 115, 277, D3, D6 & D7


----------



## basher t (Jul 22, 2005)

'Watch This Space' 
South Bank
24 June - 3 September 2005


Over 150 free riverside performances at the square outside the National Theatre from now until 3 September. It starts tonight with 'The Eye of the Pilot', Addictive TV’s new audiovisual show, projected onto the 23-metre Lyttelton flytower.

www.nationaltheatre.org.uk/events


----------



## CUMBRIANDRAGON (Nov 25, 2005)

Go to the Hari Krishna temple on Sundays 3.30 Soho st. .20 mins of chanting then a massive free meal you can even take a doggy bag out with you  
The food is really nice and it tastes even better if your skint


----------



## Grego Morales (Mar 10, 2006)

Last week I went to the Natural History Museum for the first time in ages and remembered what a wonderful building it was.


----------



## taochi (Mar 28, 2006)

And comfortable for everyone. Just let the trade unions take what they need. They are keeping London running, after all. If salaries can't be increased then maybe they should be offered discounts at supermarkets etc.. Why not? Respect to those who offer their lives in order to see the maintenance of public structure.


----------



## El Sueno (Jun 22, 2006)

*De La Soul freebie*

De La Soul are playing a free festie up my local, Lloyd Park in Croydon on 15th July as part of the Croydon Festival which runs over that weekend.


----------



## lihp (Jul 24, 2006)

ever heard of a book called "steal this book" by the grandmaster abbie hoffmann (RIP) it's not really legal stuff, but a lot of the petty crime involved you can (i speak from some experience) get away with even in the age of cctv.

here's one that works for me:

buy three tickets to the movies with two friends.
all three go into the lobby past the ticket checker ppl.
one walks out again with three tickets. it doesn't matter that they've already been torn off, cuz the film obviously won't start for another 15 minutes or so.
the person that goes out gives two of the three tickets to two friends outside and all come "back" in after having smoked, gotten popcorn, peed or whatever other excuse you think of.

works well during busy hours, especially effective if the person that brings the tickets out again is easily remembered and can say: but you saw us go out just a minute ago. if the ticket checker remembers one of the people, he/she has already lost the argument.

effect: 5 for the price of three seems better than 5 for 5 right?!?!?!


----------



## mango5 (Jul 25, 2006)

Rip-offs aside, there are loads of smaller eclectic museums in London that are still free.  24hourmuseum is a good place to look them up.  Check this forum for visits arranged over the next few weeks


----------



## ovaltina (Jul 30, 2006)

Bob said:
			
		

> Get a tour of Parliament for free:
> 
> http://www.parliament.uk/directories/hcio/tours.cfm



I did this a few year's ago and it's really worth the effort - you get to look around what is really a palace, then go through the commons. I even stroked Tony Blair's seat and said to my friend " that's where tony blair's bum goes"! got a few raised eyebrows from the security people. Then we left the group and went to a bar, there are 18 of them! (this was before 9/11, not sure if security is quite so relaxed these days).


----------



## scifisam (Sep 12, 2006)

grasshopper said:
			
		

> Epping Forest - beautiful place



At the school I work in you have to walk through part of Epping Forest to get to one of the sports fields.  

I like Hackney City Farm - the Sunday pottery classes are £3.50 including making a pot on the wheel.


----------



## mango5 (Oct 29, 2006)

*A roundup of the museums visited by Urban workshy*

All of these have *free* entry.  I'll put another batch up when we've done 'em 

Horniman  Forest Hill
Geffrye Museum Shoreditch
Royak Mail Archive Clerkenwell
National Army Museum Chelsea
Sir John Soane's Museum and The Hunterian Museum at the Royal College of Surgeons. Both Holborn.  As is the Freemason's  Grand Lodge
Royal Pharmacuetical Society (phone in advance to see the full collection) and Museum of Garden History, south side of Lambeth bridge.
National Maritime Museum, Greenwich
Museum of the Order of St John, Bart's Museum, the Guardian Archive in Farringdon/Smithfield.  If you're in the area, you _must_ also visit St Bartholomew the Great.
The Museum of London St Paul's/Barbican (also visit Postman's Park nearby).
Science Museum and V'n'A, South Kensington
Imperial War Museum Elephant-ish
River Police (you need to arrange the visit in advance) and The Wapping Project Wapping
British Museum Bloomsbury


----------



## han (Oct 30, 2006)

Nice one Mango! Lots of quirky and unusual ones in that list.

The River Police one was one of the most interesting museum experiences I've ever had (thanks to Urban workshy  )! .

What was the Royal Mail Archive like?


----------



## BillyHoyle (Oct 30, 2006)

*Show Tickets*

Show-wise, the best place to start would be www.broadwaybox.com/london. Some SWEET discounts on top of listings and reviews. You can also sign up to the newsletter to get updates. Enjoy!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 30, 2006)

Chess is cheap.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 30, 2006)

BillyHoyle said:
			
		

> Show-wise, the best place to start would be www.broadwaybox.com/london. Some SWEET discounts on top of listings and reviews. You can also sign up to the newsletter to get updates. Enjoy!


that is neither cheap nor free and looks shit.


----------



## hotchiwitchi (Nov 28, 2006)

Go and watch a court case at the Old Bailey .Just turn up in the morning or early afternoon and tell them you wish to sit in the public galleryThere are usually about ten cases being heard at any one time so ask the security officer which ones are of interest.Security is very tight so do not take any bag at all as you will be refused entry and be prepared for airport style security.


----------



## alexandros (Nov 29, 2006)

Apparently there is this place in London selling delicious pizza slices in very good prices, here's the link: http://trustedplaces.com/review/uk/london/restaurant/1n82y7v/arancina


----------



## traveler (Dec 20, 2006)

*Sarnies?*




			
				grasshopper said:
			
		

> When you're ultra-skint, a walk in Epping forest with a bag of sarnies and a thermos is good in the Winter (or anytime of year, although may wish to swap the thermos for a couple of tinnies in the hotter weather  )
> 
> Epping Forest - beautiful place
> 
> And depending upon where you are in Walthy, could be a mere stonesthrow away.  Good for edible mushrooms in the Autumn too if you fancy adopting a new hobby and cutting down on food bills.




   What are sarnies? If I ever visit London I might need to know as not to starve to death...


----------



## jen_the_blonde (Dec 30, 2006)

scifisam said:
			
		

> At the school I work in you have to walk through part of Epping Forest to get to one of the sports fields.
> 
> .



Don't suppose it's a school on college place is it?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Jan 24, 2007)

hotchiwitchi said:
			
		

> Go and watch a court case at the Old Bailey .Just turn up in the morning or early afternoon and tell them you wish to sit in the public galleryThere are usually about ten cases being heard at any one time so ask the security officer which ones are of interest.Security is very tight so do not take any bag at all as you will be refused entry and be prepared for airport style security.



This is kinda macabre... do you hope there is a good murder case on or an interesting rape?

Very weird


----------



## scifisam (Jan 26, 2007)

jen_the_blonde said:
			
		

> Don't suppose it's a school on college place is it?



Nope, Normanton Park.


----------



## undercover (Feb 21, 2007)

Free coffee at Crispy Creme donuts outside Euston Station all week if you're passing.

No need to buy any of the crap that they normally sell either, no other purchase neccesary... on my fourth cup today.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 26, 2007)

i accidentally ended up in the Elephant & Castle shopping centre the other day sheltering from the rain while on my bike.  Popped into the 'Castle Brasserie' on the 1st floor. Huge plate of assorted indian vegan food for £2.89.  Really nice and friendly staff. I'm always find some new thing in the centre whenever i visit.


----------



## STFC (Mar 26, 2007)

Most mainline stations have those leaflets allowing you two for the price of one entry to various attractions. We went to London Zoo on Saturday, saving £13.50, and the Animals' War exhibition at the Imperial War Museum yesterday, saving £6.

After the zoo we walked along the canal to Camden Lock, where from about 6pm onwards all the Chinese/Indian/Thai/etc food stands reduce their prices to £2.


----------



## dash_two (May 31, 2007)

Check out skips round Olympia and Earls Court Exhibition halls. After big trade shows you can sometimes find large pieces of good quality carpet once the trade stands have been dismantled.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2007)

Free screening of Memento in SE1 tonight 

http://www.visitlondon.com/whats_on/detail/906430

Great film


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 16, 2007)

Camden residents can access a range of exercise classes for £1 each, although the initial class of any of the classes if free to see if you like it or not.

You can get a list of classes in any Camden library and buy sets of tickets in multiples of 5. 

Most, but not all, of the classes are gentle but some are more challenging.  Lots of elderly people, pregnant women and new mums, people recovering from illness / injuries. 

I go to gentle yoga and tai chi every week. They also run healthy hearts, seated exercise, street dance, jive and other classes.


----------



## looneytune (Sep 5, 2007)

Monkeynuts said:
			
		

> This is kinda macabre... do you hope there is a good murder case on or an interesting rape?
> 
> Very weird



You say that but I hear it's pretty popular.

Must be a lot of weird and macabre people out there (what, in England? Never  )


----------



## Treebeak (Sep 5, 2007)

*Free tickets to Channel 4/Barbican Arts Festival...*

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=6429322#post6429322


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 5, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> Camden residents can access a range of exercise classes for £1 each, although the initial class of any of the classes if free to see if you like it or not.
> 
> You can get a list of classes in any Camden library and buy sets of tickets in multiples of 5.
> 
> ...



according to the camden new journal (or whatever it's called) there are also regular free nature walks/rambles.

there's a ballet and tap class for adults somewhere round there too - from beginner through to intermediate - will edit in the details when i find them. think it's about a quid a class.
oooo and free art therapy sessions too 

probably already in this thread (but i am queen of missing the obvious on urban) - anywhere for free food?


----------



## PetuniaS (Sep 16, 2007)

*free Radio and TV recording tickets*

You can get free tickets for Radio and TV recordings at the links below. In the last couple of years I have seen 

- Michael Parkinson interviewing Michael Caine, with Paul Simon playing live
- A recording of Bremner Bird & Fortune - the sketches were pre-recorded but Rory Bremner's stand up was recorded live, as was the Bird & Fortune sketch
- National Theatre of Brent
- etc

Also interesting to see how the programmes are made.

BBC recordings ticket info http://tickets.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/tickets.cfg/php/enduser/tickets_home.php

TV shows recorded at Pinewood group (usually at Teddington Studios) http://www.pinewoodgroup.com/AudienceClub/

More TV ticket agents (all free), there is some duplication between then, and most have options to register and get notifications by email
http://www.beonscreen.com/uk/beonlive/index.asp
http://www.applausestore.com/Site/
http://www.chortle.co.uk/about/2006/06/27/3530/free_tickets
http://www.sroaudiences.com/
http://www.tvrecordings.com/


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 16, 2007)

the cinema in Peckham is showing _Withnail and I_ for 99p this Tuesday evening


----------



## Final (Sep 20, 2007)

There's a newish website which is relevant to this thread:  (lists free things going on in London by day)

http://www.londonisfree.com/

eta: sorry if it's already been mentioned, it didn't show up in a search though.


----------



## sparkledanzer (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello,

I'm a skint student as well.

try: moneysavingexpert.com 
free section

try: travelex student standby £10 tickets to opera/ballet:
http://www.travelex.royaloperahouse.org/StudentIntro/
index.cfm?ccs=27

*sparkledanzer*


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2008)

sparkledanzer said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a skint student as well.


You're also a banned one too.


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 16, 2008)

I know the horniman museum has already been mentioned on here.... but it deserves another because the aquarium is sooo  and the name always makes me chuckle


----------



## mango5 (May 19, 2008)

*Cryptozoology Season at the Grant Museum*

Info here for early evening talks and free wine


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2008)

I'm intrigued, just becuase I have no idea what cryptozoology is


----------



## boohoo (May 19, 2008)

mermaids and yetis....


----------



## zenie (May 19, 2008)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 23, 2008)

I'm doing a sociology of science module atm and some of those talks look really interesting ty Mango5


----------



## mango5 (Jun 20, 2008)

*The Canal Museum is free on Sunday 6th July*

As part of the Refresh Regents canal.  At 12pm there's a talk by Malcolm Tucker, expert on London’s industrial architecture, on the *Ice trade and Ice wells* 

Normally it's a fiver entry to the Museum, and this doesn't appear on its website.


----------



## Nougat (Aug 21, 2008)

Tickets for the three-day Deloitte Ignite festival at the ROH is now available online. All the events bar two is free and it is suitable for all the family. There are lots of diverse performances/installation/chocolate tasting on offer. It starts on the 12th and runs through to the 14th of September.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 22, 2008)

Museum in Docklands is free this weekend


----------



## mango5 (Nov 29, 2008)

Free weekend film screenings at Whirled Art, Loughborough Junction 
Better than 'secret' cinema by a long chalk!


----------



## mango5 (Jan 11, 2009)

Walk London has a great programme of free guided walks on 31st Jan/1st Feb.

And Whirled Cinema has revived its programming already (unlike some other free things which seem to be a bit slow getting started this month).


----------



## brix (Jan 11, 2009)

mango5 said:


> Walk London has a great programme of free guided walks on 31st Jan/1st Feb.
> 
> And Whirled Cinema has revived its programming already (unlike some other free things which seem to be a bit slow getting started this month).



Thanks for this mango5.  Aces


----------



## Louloubelle (Mar 5, 2009)

Free theatre tickets at the Roundhouse but you have to be under 26 years old 

details here 

http://www.roundhouse.org.uk/studios/free-tickets/


----------



## Louloubelle (Apr 1, 2009)

Lots of great free stuff for kids at the very wonderful Foundling Museum

The Museum is really beautiful and the exhibits are incredibly moving.  I recommend bringing tissues with you.  It usually costs to gain entry but there is a lot of free stuff happening over easter. 


Easter Egg Hunt: Easter Saturday 11 April 10am – 5pm. 

The Foundling Museum and local chocolate shop Chocolat Chocolat have joined forces to celebrate the Easter weekend. Young visitors to the Museum can follow the Easter trail to discover hidden secrets in the collection and get a free luxury chocolate egg as a prize.  Children and their accompanying adult gain free entry to the Museum on Easter Saturday and those young visitors who complete a trail will be given a special token from the Easter Bunny which they can exchange for their free egg at Chocolat Chocolat in the neighbouring Brunswick Centre



Animals: Tuesday 14 & Thursday 16 April  1pm – 4pm.

FREE entry to Museum for all members of the family during drop-in sessions. Follow the animal trail and make a pop-up animal card to take home.


The Foundling Museum’s youth forum

Saturday 18 April, 11am – 5pm, FREE, reserve your place by calling Helen Turner on 020 7841 3605.
The Foundling Museum’s monthly youth forum called Found offering young people the chance to take part in free workshops, exhibitions and projects in art, music and drama working closely with art professionals. Generously supported by the John Lyon’s Charity. For further information contact Helen Turner on 020 7841 3605 or helen(at)foundlingmuseum.org.uk.

There are also a few free classical music concerts for those paying to gain entry to the museum.  I would recommend a visit highly and all the money goes to support the museum and the work of the Coram Foundation.

Usual prices

Open: Tuesday – Saturday 10am – 5pm and Sunday 11am – 5pm, CLOSED ON MONDAYS.

Admission: Adults £5 // Concessions £4 // Art Fund members and children under 16 FREE.

Tube: Russell Square (2 minutes walk)

Rail: King’s Cross St. Pancras (10 minutes walk)


More info on the various free concerts here:
www.foundlingmuseum.org.uk

enjoy


----------



## Louloubelle (Apr 1, 2009)

Loads of free April events at the South Bank Centre, including a chocolate festival 

http://www.southbankcentre.co.uk/festivals-series/free


----------



## smokedout (Apr 27, 2009)

just a quick mention that freelondonlistings.co.uk is now available as an iphone app

search for freelondonlife or go to: http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=309745398&mt=8

sorry for a bit of a spammy post, but its only 59p and will (hopefully) help pay to keep the freelistings site going

more than that we'd love some feedback if anyone downloads it

thanks, humbly gets the fuck off the thread


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 24, 2009)

Just come back from watching the Unexpected Opera Company performance of 'The Barber Of Saville Row' at The Scoop by the GLA building.

It's a rewritten version of Rossini's 'The Barber Of Seville', reset in 50s London, with the songs in English (rewritten words) and spoken word, not _recitation_ which all told makes for a pretty accesible evening. Good fun, lots of laffs and it's free all this week...

http://www.morelondon.co.uk/events_details.asp?ID=56

It's part of a wider festival of theatre, music and later in the year, film. The music programme is a bit jazz heavy, but toward the end of summer, there's a performance of the Medea...


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 19, 2009)

*Free tickets to exhibition at the new Darwin Centre, Natural History*

http://www.nhm.ac.uk/visit-us/darwin-centre-visitors/index.html

On 15 September the landmark Darwin Centre opens to the public. Museum visitors can explore world-class science in action in a dramatic new public space.

The new Darwin Centre is a state-of-the- art science and collections facility and the building is the most significant expansion at the Museum since it moved to South Kensignton in 1881.

See world-leading scientists at work, incredible specimens, exciting displays and much more. Visit the Darwin Centre from 15 September.

Entrance is free
10.00 - 17.50
Booking is required for timed slots

http://www.nhm.ac.uk/visit-us/darwin-centre-visitors/cocoon/index.html

One of the highlights will be Cocoon, a journey deep into the 65-metre-long, eight-storey- high cocoon at the heart of the Darwin Centre. Here, you will discover some of the 20 million plants and insects protected by this enormous structure, from huge tarantulas to metre-high poisonous plants. For the first time, visitors will be able to see into the hidden world of scientific research, where real Museum scientists work on cutting-edge projects that could help protect the future of our planet.

Demand for Cocoon is expected to be huge.

Entrance is free
Booking required
Duration: approximately 45 minutes

Be among the first and book your Darwin Centre Cocoon visit. Telephone +44 (0)20 7942 5725

Begin your Cocoon journey with breathtaking views at the top of the 8-storey-high building, which you reach by glass lift. Wind your way down the gently sloping walkways past incredible specimens and exciting activities.

Discover 100s of real specimens from huge tarantulas to metre-high plants. Highlights include giant wall specimen displays to films and high-tech installations.

Take part in the many hands-on interactive activities as you explore science and nature.

For the first time the hidden world of scientific research is opened up, revealing real scientists at work naming, analysing and preserving specimens. Through viewing desks, video and intercom, look in on laboratories and witness state-of-the- art equipment in use.


----------



## WWWeed (Sep 9, 2009)

Louloubelle said:


> http://www.nhm.ac.uk/visit-us/darwin-centre-visitors/index.html
> 
> On 15 September the landmark Darwin Centre opens to the public. Museum visitors can explore world-class science in action in a dramatic new public space.
> 
> ...



I've just managed to blag my way out of work & grab a ticket for the opening day! 

I'll try and take pictures!


----------



## shakermaker88 (Sep 21, 2009)

Anyone know a good link for free gigs?


----------



## smokedout (Sep 26, 2009)

http://www.freelondonlistings.co.uk/events-categories/categoryevents/16-Music.html


----------



## smokedout (Nov 1, 2009)

Free fireworks this week

http://freelondonlistings.co.uk/events-categories/categoryevents/32-bonfire-night-2009.html


----------



## cesare (Mar 24, 2010)

Free street photography exhibition until 23.4.10 : http://hoopersgallery.co.uk/


----------



## Itziko (Apr 10, 2010)

Last summer I was lucky enough to find out about Crossness Pumping Station's rare steaming days, and to attend the last one in August. Because the place is closed for major restoration works till 2011, it's going to be even harder to visit it. 

For those who haven't visited Crossness, it's the Sixtine Chapel of Sewage works. You may argue that there isn't big competition as far as pumping sewage goes, but Crossness is a jewel of Victorian architecture and engineering. You can see pictures on their website that don't do justice to it, plus, seeing the beam engines puffing at work was in itself awesome enough. We finished the visit with a picnic in nearby Abbey Wood, another wonder of South London that I didn't know (although I did know Thamesmead well, being a fan of brutalism). Amazing what worlds you can discover by merely crossing the Thames! 


P.S.: and going a bit off topic here, but is anyone a member of the London Industrial Archeology Society, and could you tell me more? I've been interested in that for a while.


----------



## jefflightfoot (Apr 21, 2010)

you can quite often get free tickets to stuff here: www.timeandleisure.co.uk/competitions.html


----------



## nebulous (Jun 28, 2010)

not quite a london event but it's free entertainment- I've got a yamaha electone organ that i can no longer acommodate- does any one want it? I live in the centre of brixton and it's preferably buyer collects. It will fit in the back of a big booted car, and comes complete with stool and some beginner organ books, makes quality dated noise twin peaks-esque sound (although has many settings, inluding piano and a good selection of drum beats). It's pretty much as good as new the only issue is it's up quite a few stairs, but with two people that's not so bad. I can email a picture too, but not sure how to stick it in here.  anyone?


----------



## Laney (Jul 23, 2010)

looneytune said:


> You say that but I hear it's pretty popular.
> 
> Must be a lot of weird and macabre people out there (what, in England? Never  )


 
They're called law students


----------



## mango5 (Aug 11, 2010)

Saturday Opening at The Royal Mail Archive Search Room This weekend (14th August) geeky and free


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 4, 2010)

mango5 said:


> Walk London has a great programme of free guided walks on 31st Jan/1st Feb.



More of the same, 'Autumn Ambles', 25-26th September


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Also: has anyone mentioned IanVisits yet?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 13, 2010)

Not sure if these have been posted before or not, but finally something free that's not just for the work shy 

http://events.ucl.ac.uk/calendar/tab:lunch_hour_lectures/


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2010)

*Whittling in central London*

I think this is free, doesn't say anything about a price. I'd love to go but have more work to do tonight: http://www.designweek.co.uk/3021201.article?cmpid=DWE04&amp;cmptype=newsletter


----------



## Biddlybee (May 26, 2011)

*11-12 June - London Open Garden Squares Weekend*



> * visit gardens in London not usually open to the public
> * enjoy special activities in gardens
> * discover gardens you didn't know existed.
> 
> 213 gardens are taking part in the 2011 weekend, 31 of which are new this year.



*
http://www.opensquares.org/*


----------



## Biddlybee (May 26, 2011)

and one that might be good for those with inquisitive kids  

*Wellcome Collection Midsummer Picnic

25 June 2011, 12.00 - 16.00*



> Cumberland Market, NW1 3RH.
> 
> Hands-on activities for all ages at our community Midsummer Picnic with experiments, demonstrations, performances, food and fun. Get involved in the Science Boffins' show, meet Jones the Bones, make and launch a rocket, or just enjoy a picnic in the park.
> 
> This event, and all activities, are FREE.



http://www.wellcomecollection.org/whats-on/events/midsummer-picnic-2.aspx


----------



## Maggot (Aug 14, 2011)

I went to the Serpentine Gallery last week for the exhibition by the Italian artist Pistoletto. Most enjoyable and free, you can visit the pavillion next door too.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 9, 2011)

Walthamstow art trail. On until 11th Sept. I LOVE this
http://www.e17arttrail.co.uk/index.php?page=1&name=Welcome


----------



## Wolveryeti (Sep 9, 2011)

The thames festival is this weekend and it is free:

http://www.thamesfestival.org/


----------



## Gromit (Sep 9, 2011)

Become a contestant on the Apprentice and win a task for free luxury treats. These more often than not take place in London.


----------



## FunkyUK (Sep 9, 2011)

Londonist usually has a list of cheap things to do...http://londonist.com/tags/lotclist


----------



## Wesbot (Jan 2, 2012)

wow i just stumbled across this crazy old forum post while googling something in london  and i am just a little bit curious as to how cloo's next 12 months from date of posting all turned out. Hello cloo?


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 11, 2012)

I just picked up some free tickets to Ascot!  http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/deals/cheap-days-out
Anyone been before?!


----------



## Cloo (Feb 11, 2012)

Wesbot said:


> wow i just stumbled across this crazy old forum post while googling something in london and i am just a little bit curious as to how cloo's next 12 months from date of posting all turned out. Hello cloo?


Uhm, I'm not sure we ever used the recommendations in this thread, but we did all right thanks and have got married and had two kids since then. So we're fairly skint again


----------



## SLK (Apr 11, 2012)

There's a city farm near bethnal green - is great for toddlers. I can't remember what it is called but if you come out the station and go left at the pub (so you have to be on the opposite side of the road from the pub) it's about half a mile on the right, before (I think) the flower market. OK, I'll look it up myself and post a link...

edit: OK, it's Hackney city farm - that's already been mentioned. Sorry.


----------



## soonplus (Sep 6, 2012)

Cloo said:


> *Cheap/free London!*
> 
> Seeing as my beloved is shortly to become a full-time Master’s student and therefore will be chronically skint for the next 12 months, I was wondering if people had any recommendations for free or cheap stuff to do in London, ‘cos I’m not bloody well paying for him (well, not all the time, anyway ).
> 
> ...


 
if you want to drink for free - i'd recommend art exhibition openings, usually there are more than one going on in the same area


----------



## Fleursauvage (Feb 21, 2013)

The London parks are amazing and free. Hampstead Heath is huge and very beautiful. Holland Park, a hidden gem, quite small compared to Hampstead Heath (or Epping Forest as mentioned before), but there is a Japanese Garden and a lovely café.


----------



## gamma globulins (Mar 5, 2013)

So now the freelondonlistings has closed and timeout's done a slightly disasterous (feel free to disagree) revamp of their search functions, where else is good for finding event listings in london?


----------



## TruXta (Mar 5, 2013)

gamma globulins said:


> So now the freelondonlistings has closed and timeout's done a slightly disasterous (feel free to disagree) revamp of their search functions, where else is good for finding event listings in london?


 
http://www.londongigs.net/ for gigs is ok


----------



## Linzi Louise (Mar 31, 2013)

The Urban Edge Art Event Next Weekend. FREE Amazing Diverse Art crafts childrens face painting taste of the caribbean yummy cup cakes street vibe. great fun for all the family. On Brixton hill just behind the tyre yard.


----------



## Linzi Louise (Mar 31, 2013)

Cloo said:


> *Cheap/free London!*
> 
> Seeing as my beloved is shortly to become a full-time Master’s student and therefore will be chronically skint for the next 12 months, I was wondering if people had any recommendations for free or cheap stuff to do in London, ‘cos I’m not bloody well paying for him (well, not all the time, anyway ).
> 
> ...


----------



## Linzi Louise (Mar 31, 2013)

The Urban Edge Art Event free great diverse Art Event with Crafts childrens face painting street vibe taste of the caribbean on Brixton Hill just behind the tyre yard


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 31, 2013)

Linzi Louise said:


> The Urban Edge Art Event free great diverse Art Event with Crafts childrens face painting street vibe taste of the caribbean on Brixton Hill just behind the tyre yard


Stop fucking spamming your event all over the shop. You've already been pulled about it by the editor and I'm getting fucking pissed off too. Once more and I'm deleting every post and you're out of here....and I don't give a fuck about the free wine. I bet it's cheap rubbish anyway.


----------



## Linzi Louise (Mar 31, 2013)

Does it not say up the top where are there any free event. I was just letting them know. OMG we are only trying to put somthing on for the community free its all non profitable... And everyone who comes really enjoys it. no not cheap wine either i dont drink cheap wine..Id like you to come and see what we are doing for the community I am sure you would enjoy it very much Mrs Magpie...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 31, 2013)

Linzi Louise said:


> Does it not say up the top where are there any free event.


Not fourteen fucking times it doesn't. Remember a lot of very hard work, gratis, free and for nothing, goes into keeping these boards going for the community, and one of those things is keeping these boards spam free.


----------



## Linzi Louise (Mar 31, 2013)

so you wont me to ignore anyone who asks where it is or any infomation on it.. great forum..hope to see you at the event..


----------



## Belushi (Mar 31, 2013)

I liked the look of the urban edge event but like Mrs M the spamming for it has got on my tits now.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 31, 2013)

For the community lol. 

No one is ever honest that the motivation is PR for their business. I bet they even convince themselves that their giving something back bullshit is why they are doing it.

Only 3 on Linzi's posts aren't related to her gallery. Get the feeling that she is just using the boards for advertising? Of course we do.


----------



## Linzi Louise (Mar 31, 2013)

Pathetic its not a buisness Its an Art Event put on by Artists and crafts people for the community to enjoy, it lifts the depression of the recession and Art is upliting. There is nothing to be profited by it except for the odd sale for a Local Artist or crafts person.. Before you start to put it down please come and see it and then criticise..


----------



## Linzi Louise (Mar 31, 2013)

Belushi said:


> I liked the look of the urban edge event but like Mrs M the spamming for it has got on my tits now.


All I am doing is trying to make awareness of a free event for the local artists and crafts people who participate and make a great day for the community that visit.. If that is spamming then I apologise I am only doing my best..


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 31, 2013)

Uplighting can certainly be artistic. Not sure that the reverse always applies.


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 31, 2013)

Linzi Louise said:


> Pathetic its not a buisness Its an Art Event put on by Artists and crafts people for the community to enjoy, it lifts the depression of the recession and Art is upliting. There is nothing to be profited by it except for the odd sale for a Local Artist or crafts person.. Before you start to put it down please come and see it and then criticise..


 
You're not understanding what is being said to you.  You do not need to post the same post over and over and over again to advertise your event.  You can post one post and then people can ask specific questions which I'm sure you can then answer. 

Nobody is suggesting the event is shite, people don't want to read the same post a million times.  Post your poster and leave it at that.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 31, 2013)

Linzi Louise said:


> Pathetic its not a buisness Its an Art Event put on by Artists and crafts people for the community to enjoy, it lifts the depression of the recession and Art is upliting. There is nothing to be profited by it except for the odd sale for a Local Artist or crafts person.. Before you start to put it down please come and see it and then criticise..


You misunderstand. We aren't criticising the event, we are criticising your breathtaking abuse of a free community resource. Both the editor, me (and the community here) are cutting you a lot of slack as any other event so relentlessly spammed would be deleted...the ads for the event remain in spite of your arrogance.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 31, 2013)

Linzi Louise said:


> All I am doing is trying to make awareness of a free event for the local artists and crafts people who participate and make a great day for the community that visit.. If that is spamming then I apologise I am only doing my best..


 
I know you mean well but stop and think why you're beginning to piss people off and why that might stop people coming to your event.


----------



## Linzi Louise (Mar 31, 2013)

I can only apologise for the misuse as i only posted once on this page as in answer to someone looking for a free event. if it went up more then once that was not my fault at the start I was not sure how it worked and just posted in a few diffeent forums... if other people have posted the event I can not control that.. And yes I do post a lot but this is not for any profit or benefit to myself it is just to get awareness for the public..


----------



## Gromit (Mar 31, 2013)

Urban Edge Gallery is not a business?
You are not an artist who sells paintings?
You don't have a website in the hope of attracting commissions?

This free event isn't going to be held at your gallery and thereby raise awareness of the existence of your gallery?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 31, 2013)

Linzi Louise said:


> I can only apologise for the misuse as i only posted once on this page as in answer to someone looking for a free event. if it went up more then once that was not my fault at the start I was not sure how it worked and just posted in a few diffeent forums... if other people have posted the event I can not control that.. And yes I do post a lot but this is not for any profit or benefit to myself it is just to get awareness for the public..


God give me fucking patience.


----------



## Linzi Louise (Mar 31, 2013)

It is a pop up gallery not owned by me at all... It is owned by the Van rental who rent is to us artists at a cheap rate so we can hold the free event... Yes I am an Artist and do hope to sell but the event is not just about my Art... It is many participating Artists showing their works..


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 31, 2013)

OK, this is the deal. I'll leave your spam up here because you aren't the only artist and it's unfair that your abuse of these boards affects them negatively but you're out of here. Don't fucking darken our doorstep again.


----------



## Linzi Louise (Mar 31, 2013)

But on a lighter note your all very welcome to come and view the Art on display  and I hope it uplifts you all...As this really is our Aim regardless of your views.. on Why the event is being held..And Mrs M you too I have a swear box for your pennies..


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 31, 2013)

Asked politely by editor to stop, she goes on and spams the event seventeen times.  
I'm minded to go, take a glass of cheap undrinkable wine and tip it over her empty head.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 31, 2013)

That's if Drew doesn't get there first and drink it all....


----------



## traveler (May 25, 2013)

Fleursauvage said:


> The London parks are amazing and free. Hampstead Heath is huge and very beautiful. Holland Park, a hidden gem, quite small compared to Hampstead Heath (or Epping Forest as mentioned before), but there is a Japanese Garden and a lovely café.


 
   Holland Park, Is this were the long ago series "As Time Goes By"  was suppose to have taken place ?


----------



## Kailhus (Oct 30, 2013)

"The Trailer TV is a club night and guerilla show rolled into one showcasing talented up and coming artists alongside artists that have already made their mark on the scene. It is first for the underground music scene as we broadcast interviews, videos & sets all completely live from an old lorry trailer next to the Deptford creek, South East London."
We believe it is a unique opportunity for quality underground musicians to showcase their work and opinions in a fun and unpretentious environment. There is no guestlist, no bullshit and it's free to attend.

Past guests:
DJ Rashad & DJ Spinn, Rucspin, Slick Shoota, Troy Gunner, Jon1st, Rita Maia, Arkist, Kamikaze Space Programme, Raiden, Breton, Manni Dee, Mowgli, Khing Kang King, Fybene, Blacksmif, Owen Howells, El Prevost, Kwake Bass, Himan, Danglo...

Future guests:
Roots Manuva, Gang colours, Om Unit, Rick Grant, Last Japan, Eagle for Hands, Boxwork, Duct, Thefft

It's worth checking it out: https://www.facebook.com/TheTrailerTV

The venue is located behind the Big Red bus pizzeria. 

We also managed to get you guys some deals on food and drinks.  More info above !

Xav.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 27, 2013)

Not events as such but I see walks have already been mentioned....The London Lopp and the Capital Ring are superb walks and are designed to be walked in small bite sized sections. A great way of discovering bits of town you never knew existed.

http://www.walklondon.org.uk/

Open occasionally is the Crystal Palace Museum http://www.crystalpalacemuseum.org.uk/index.html

another off beat museum and one of my faves http://www.testingmuseum.org.uk/

Freebies...Waitrose give a free tea or coffee and paper to card holders.


----------



## traveler (Nov 27, 2013)

Hash Tag, Thanks for the info.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 4, 2013)

Latest freebies wih John Lewis card. Its free to sign up, me thinks and just got voucers for free tea and cake once a month for next few months


----------



## abcdmedia (Dec 5, 2013)

I wanted to mention to you the great time that can be had on a Tuesday evening in New Cross at the Amersham Arms. I'm not a Jazz fan but have been recording a number of gigs for the SE Collective and have to say that the standard of musicianship has been absolutely breath-taking week after week, actually quite an experience, very original acts, worth having a look at. I think they need to do a lot more work in marketing their events which they have been holding for just over two years now. Please take a look at their site http://secollective.blogspot.co.uk/ You can also hear some of the gigs I have recorded there, a list that will grow via this link http://andandand.tripod.com/livemusic.htm


----------



## hash tag (Dec 8, 2013)

Sorry, forgot this one. Free cuppa's to be had at Twinings in the Strand. If you go to the far end of the shop on the right,
they will happily give you a sample of a freshly made cuppa to try.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 9, 2013)

Went to Kenwood House yesterday. It was free. Recently reopened great collection of paintings by some noted and less noted artists and no barriers all around the place. Artists that spring to mind were Rembrandt (another self portrait), Landseer, Turner, Constable, Reynolds, Gainsborough, Vermeer Etc. Etc.

A great collection of art, furniture and armour closer to central London is the Wallace Collection. That too is free.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 1, 2014)

hash tag said:


> Not events as such but I see walks have already been mentioned....The London Lopp and the Capital Ring are superb walks and are designed to be walked in small bite sized sections. A great way of discovering bits of town you never knew existed.
> 
> http://www.walklondon.org.uk/
> 
> ...



http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/supermarkets-middle-class-customer-revolt.318961/

Oh dear, perhaps I should have said nothing about the Waitrose freebies, said with tail firmly between legs


----------



## hash tag (Jan 17, 2014)

Don't know if these have been mentioned before:

2 for 1 http://www.daysoutguide.co.uk/ (you are supposed to by return rail tickets, on my experience they are not checked very carefully)

and

http://www.lovetheatre.com/ (cheap theatre tickets).


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 28, 2014)

> *Storm Weathers*
> Hi All
> 
> A friend has sent me information about this free vintage giveaway tomorrow
> ...


----------



## hash tag (Apr 1, 2014)

For freebies; some places will accept carers for free. I don't know who they considered the carer and who was the cared for,
but Wisley just did me two for one as the considered me or my ma in law a carer!


----------



## Paula SMith (Apr 15, 2014)

The RAF Museum, National Army Museum, British Museum, Saatchi Gallery, National Gallery, Tate Modern & Tate Britain are all free - and indoors.


----------



## MrSki (May 5, 2014)

If anyone is looking for something to do in the sunshine then this is on today.


----------



## clicker (May 9, 2014)

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/campaign/our-events
A few London bus garages are opening their doors on various Saturdays in the next month or so. Vintage vehicles etc , family activities and buses for kids (and big people) to have a clamber about.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2014)

Anything good to see/do this weekend?


----------



## clicker (Jun 21, 2014)

http://londonist.com/2014/06/bus-cavalcade-comes-to-traffic-free-regent-street-this-sunday.php

Regents street goes traffic free this Sunday for a procession of 185 years of buses in chronological order...and other assorted bus stuff.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 21, 2014)

A little more on routemasters etc. May be found hereabouts
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/old-routemasters.322623/


----------



## Manuka (Jul 11, 2014)

In addition to the Urban Art Fair in Brixton, come to Stanley Halls in SE25 for a free art exhibition in the 'real 'hood'!

196 will drop you straight outside the Halls. Overground to Norwood Junction and it's a 3min walk! Come and check it out...


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 21, 2014)

Anything cheap /free coming up in August - I have two 17 year olds visiting me from oop north, aug 7 for a a few days.
All ideas welcome...


----------



## bacterium (Jul 31, 2014)

Don't know if this has been posted before but the RSPB have telescopes set up outside the Tate modern to view peregrine falcons

https://idp.rspb.org.uk/datewithnature/146957-peregrines-at-the-tate-modern


----------



## hash tag (Aug 7, 2014)

London Open House is coming up
http://www.londonopenhouse.org/


----------



## hash tag (Aug 21, 2014)

How cheap do you want things?
Ive just had a quick spin on the outdoor gym on Clapham Common and note the equipment has USB sockets for charging devices.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 21, 2014)

hash tag said:


> How cheap do you want things?
> Ive just had a quick spin on the outdoor gym on Clapham Common and note the equipment has USB sockets for charging devices.


if you pedal really fast does your phone charge in half the time?


----------



## hash tag (Aug 21, 2014)

I sure it would.


----------



## Riklet (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm in london the next few days.

Where's good for checking out listings? I was gonna do a few museums, the free-er  the better! 

Any decent free gigs on either? Ta!


----------



## MrSki (Sep 18, 2014)

Riklet said:


> I'm in london the next few days.
> 
> Where's good for checking out listings? I was gonna do a few museums, the free-er  the better!
> 
> Any decent free gigs on either? Ta!


I think that most museums are still free.

http://www.timeout.com/london/cheap-london

http://londonist.com/category/things-to-do/free-and-cheap


----------



## Riklet (Jan 3, 2015)

In london later, central ideas anyone?


----------



## Kim89 (Feb 4, 2015)

lots of lovely parks.  Many of the museums have free entry, though certain exhibitions aren't.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 30, 2015)

Walkie talkie, 20 fenchurch st is free. Good views, expensive once you are up there for drinks etc. And needs booking in advance.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 1, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Walkie talkie, 20 fenchurch st is free. Good views, expensive once you are up there for drinks etc. And needs booking in advance.


But is it free public access without a booking to the top / somewhere high up in the building?


----------



## Ceej (Apr 18, 2015)

Free John Cooper Clark (4pm) and Gang of Four (5pm) in Berwick Street today...
http://www.berwickstreetlondon.co.uk/news?articleid=99


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 18, 2015)

Ceej said:


> Free John Cooper Clark (4pm) and Gang of Four (5pm) in Berwick Street today...
> http://www.berwickstreetlondon.co.uk/news?articleid=99


bugger - saw this too late! I would have loved that - glad that Gang of Four still alive and playing - I still have 3 of their LPs...


----------



## hash tag (May 7, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> But is it free public access without a booking to the top / somewhere high up in the building?



The ky Garden, 20 Fenchurch St is free, though booking is required two or three days ahead or visit; ID is requested on entry. Once up on top, there is no obligation to spend a penny and you are free to wander around all 360 degrees.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 7, 2015)

hash tag said:


> The ky Garden, 20 Fenchurch St is free, though booking is required two or three days ahead or visit; ID is requested on entry. Once up on top, there is no obligation to spend a penny and you are free to wander around all 360 degrees.


Thank you sounds interesting.


----------



## hash tag (May 8, 2015)

Unlike the Shard, it is free. Also, you can still walk round all 360 degrees and views are good. The Shard turns everything into tiny minatures, people looking like ants etc. Worth the booking hassle.


----------



## sim667 (May 22, 2015)

Im in london for a work thing tomorrow till 5..... I don't suppose anyone knows about any fun stuff happening after?


----------



## Mandy224 (Jun 8, 2015)

Meetup - Meeting new people as a group. This is interest based and can be quite good. Although some meetups can be dissapointing
ToucanDo App - Making new friends near you. This is mainly for girls looking to widen their social circle of female friends in their area to do stuff with.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 8, 2015)

Mandy224 said:


> Although some meetups can be dissapointing



Where do I sign up for this quintessentially british past time?


----------



## Yeneff3r (Oct 6, 2015)

There is Barclays Front Row in the Donmar Warehouse theatre. The tickets are released every Monday morning online and it's a 'first come - first served' system but you can get a ticket for a great performance for £10. My fiance and I saw Coriolanus this way and we absolutely loved it. We have a friend who is trying to get tickets for every play in that theatre and she usually manage to see most of them (or it seems from her Facebook comments haha) Worth trying.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 6, 2015)

Yeneff3r said:


> There is Barclays Front Row in the Donmar Warehouse theatre. The tickets are released every Monday morning online and it's a 'first come - first served' system but you can get a ticket for a great performance for £10. My fiance and I saw Coriolanus this way and we absolutely loved it. We have a friend who is trying to get tickets for every play in that theatre and she usually manage to see most of them (or it seems from her Facebook comments haha) Worth trying.



I saw the NT production of Coriolanus when it was broadcast to cinemas, it was excellent.


----------



## Yeneff3r (Oct 8, 2015)

sim667 said:


> I saw the NT production of Coriolanus when it was broadcast to cinemas, it was excellent.


Oh yes, if you don't get a ticket you can watch amazing productions in a cinema. Non just London of course


----------



## hash tag (Dec 4, 2015)

Always free and always worth a trip, London has some superb cemetarys The Friends of Kensal Green Cemetery
Kensal Green Cemetery - Links

I think I shall go and pay my respects to the Brunel's amongst others this weekend at one of the "magnificent seven", Kensel Green. They are generally a haven of peace and great for wildlife.


----------



## spliff (Dec 7, 2015)

Just got this in an email and thought I'd pass it on...


> We are delighted to have additional tickets, over a number of time slots from this evening 7th Dec at 6pm to 11th Dec at 7pm, for a free ice skating session in *Winterville 2015 *- Victoria Park London.
> 
> *Winterville* is turning on the magic this winter with its very own sparkling outdoor Ice Rink. Real ice is real nice and there is 600 square metres of it creating memorable magic moments for family, friends, colleagues and lovers (!) alike.
> 
> For more information and to download tickets go to *showfilmfirst.com* and enter the code: *413933*


----------



## hash tag (Dec 7, 2015)

I was going to post that place under the great Chistmas rip ofs. You have to pay to get in, suffer crushes similar to the tube in the rush hour and then have to pay a small fortune for a naff burger and incipid glass of something they try and pass off as mulled wine.


----------



## Another Slime (May 31, 2017)

For a week of free learning events in June - from swimming lessons to history walks to bra swaps to direct action workshops:

antiuniversity

Antiuniversity Now!!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 1, 2017)

Another Slime said:


> For a week of free learning events in June - from swimming lessons to history walks to bra swaps to direct action workshops:
> 
> antiuniversity
> 
> Antiuniversity Now!!


some very intersting events on there - the bra swap sounds great


----------



## hash tag (Jun 5, 2017)

I believe that organ recitals in the likes of Westminster Abbey and St Pauls are free.
I am not sure if this simply means that once you have paid your humoungous admission charge the recital is free
or the admission charge is waived. I am also not sure if this will leave you free to wander around the place or not.
Anyone know more about this; I hope to test this soon!


----------



## phillm (Jul 8, 2017)

I have a link which can't be shared on public forums - PM me for details.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 5, 2018)

Tower Bridge is now a quid entry if you live in Tower Hamlets, Southwark or the City of London.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 27, 2018)

Magic Realism: Art in Weimar Germany 1919-33 – Exhibition at Tate Modern | Tate

I know, museums can be dull, but this Weimar themed exhibition is a peach if you have an interest in politics and history. if free also


----------



## UnicornElf (Mar 18, 2019)

I have visited Tate's Magic Realism: Art in Weimar Germany 1919-33 and can only recommend it. Stuff by George Grosz is really weird.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 18, 2019)

Much of the British Museum is free, even some of the special exhibitions up on the top floor, room 90/91. This was a delight Rembrandt


----------

